# Bricklayer wages??



## Richie7777

Can anyone give me a rough idea how much a brick layer/builders wages are? What would you suggest a comfortable salary would be? 

Thanks Richie


----------



## anski

Richie7777 said:


> Can anyone give me a rough idea how much a brick layer/builders wages are? What would you suggest a comfortable salary would be?
> 
> Thanks Richie


Not sure about wages pehaps someone better qualified could advise. Not many houses are built with bricks in NZ though, our bathrooms were tiled beautifully by ex bricklayer from Eastern Europe who found work as a tiler instead easier to obtain.


----------



## topcat83

anski said:


> Not sure about wages pehaps someone better qualified could advise. Not many houses are built with bricks in NZ though, our bathrooms were tiled beautifully by ex bricklayer from Eastern Europe who found work as a tiler instead easier to obtain.


I'd say that there are houses built of brick - but because of the earthquake regulations they don't make a structural part of the building - they're just decorative.


----------



## ClemClan

Richie7777 said:


> Can anyone give me a rough idea how much a brick layer/builders wages are? What would you suggest a comfortable salary would be?
> 
> Thanks Richie



Hi Ya - I'd say a brick layers wages are about $18 - $24 an hour.


----------



## Yvonne.72

Comfortable salary? unlikley for a bricklayer in NZ. Do you have a second trade or income perhaps?


----------



## Yvonne.72

This is why



> December 2010 we experienced the lowest number of building consents issued ever since records began while in January 2011 we witnessed the beginning of a serious shortage of rental properties in the Auckland region. The media have been quick to show the plight of people unable to secure a home to live in due to high demand of prospective tenants seeking accommodation.


High rents, fewer houses being built, how will this affect the value of my Auckland property? | Barb Cooper

And



> New Zealand’s residential construction sector continued to shrink in December, with building consents falling to their lowest level since April 2009, the sixth straight month of declines.
> 
> According Statistics New Zealand data released today, the number of new residential dwelling units approved in the month, excluding apartments, fell 11.3% to 943 on a seasonally adjusted basis compared the same month in the previous year.
> 
> Once the highly volatile apartment category is factored the total number of residential consents issued in December fell 18.6% to 1018, with 85 new units added in the month, down 8.6% from the previous year.
> 
> The softer figures match a slump in residential property sales in December, with the median house price down 2.2% to $352,000 compared to the same month in the previous year, according to Real Estate Institute data.
> 
> The weaker housing market was one of the factors behind central bank Governor
> Alan Bollard’s decision to maintain the official cash rate at 3% last week, a level which the market is betting will be maintained until the third quarter of this year. The bank is forecasting property values will extend their modest decline this year.
> 
> Fewer new dwellings were authorised in 13 of New Zealand’s 16 regions in December compared with same month last year.


Scoop Business NZ building consents sink to lowest since April 2009

If you're in the building trade you really do need to do your homework before thinking about a move to New Zealand, building in Australia isn't much better either.


----------



## Weebie

Unless your university educated living in New Zealand is tough. You'll probably earn more than the you would in the UK but the costs of living are much higher.


----------



## Richie7777

Yvonne.72 said:


> Comfortable salary? unlikley for a bricklayer in NZ. Do you have a second trade or income perhaps?


Hi

I do most civil construction jobs. I thought that bricklaying was on the skilled shortage list but that is just for Australia. I do many jobs like Drain laying - domestic and comercial, building manholes,duct laying, concrete pouring and finishing, tarmac , paving, metal infrastructure, curbs, block laying.

I have an NVQ level 2 in general construction and plant operations. Which I have found out is the equivalent to a level 3 in NZ. BUt not even sure what is a level 3 there?? But I look at the positive side of it, that it is actually recongnised there.

I am hoping to get work in concrete/road/commercial civil construction building as I prefer these trades to bricklaying and majority of my current work is based of the above trades.

I am just going to keep the faith cause we want to make our dream a reality.

Thank you everyone for the posts, it is much appreciated. 

Richie


----------



## topcat83

Found this website - Research on Wages and Costs of Education and Training — Ministry of Women's Affairs

It's a couple of years old but says the hourly rate in 2008 was between $17.75 & $21.00


----------



## Richie7777

topcat83 said:


> I'd say that there are houses built of brick - but because of the earthquake regulations they don't make a structural part of the building - they're just decorative.


Thanks!!!


----------

